# Katzenwelse - wie den Teich gestalten?



## Katzenwels (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo,mein Name ist Silke!
Habe seit kurzem einem Teich!Also es ist ein Betonteich mit ca 2500-3000L Wasser !
Mein eigentliches Hobby ist mein Hund..Nun soll es aber auch mein Teich werden!Der Teich ist ausgestattet mit einer Pumpe!Da kümmert sich mein Vater drum!Ich möchte mich um den Besatz kümmern!
Für Wasserpflanzen sorgte übrigens mein Freund!
Nachdem ich nach einem langem Monat und endlich schon 2 Welse einsetzen konnte,freut ich mich total!
Also der Besatz sind nun noch zwei Katzenwelse!
Welche und vorallem wieviele Fische könnte ich zu diesen dazu setzten?
Liebe grüße aus Dortund


----------



## Katzenwels (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

So sah er noch roh aus!ohne alles!mache mal morgen ein neues Foto


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Hallo nach Dortmund... 
meiner Meinung nach ist der Teich schon für die Katzenwelse völlig unzureichend, da noch über weiteren Besatz nachzudenken verbietet sich dann automatisch. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Katzenwels (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Hatten uns im Aquaristikfachgeschäft erkundigt!mein Freund hatte alle maße angegeben und der Mann meinte das wäre völlig ausreichen 2500l-3000l für zwei welse!

Urteilst du jetzt nach dem Volumen oder wonach?


----------



## Hagalaz (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Ja, die Sache mit den "Fachgeschäften" ist immer die, dass diese meist nur verkaufen wollen leider
Zu deiner Frage ja man urteilt nach Volumen.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Ja, die wollen halt verkaufen. 
Mir hat man auch schon Fische fürs AQ verkaufen wollen, die überhaupt nicht zusammen passsen.

Welse sind __ Raubfische, was willst Du da mit anderen Fischen ? 
Persönlich halte ich von Fischen in kleinen Becken eher wenig, es sei den man hat viel Erfahrung und weiss was man tut und hat die entsprechende Technik. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Hi Silke,
:Willkommen2

es freut mich, dass dir die Gestaltung des Teichs so Spass macht.
Ich denke der Teich ist auch mit einem entsprechenden Filter ausgestattet.
Dein Freund soll sich mal ins Zeug legen, viele Pflanzen sind gut für den Teich.

Bestimmte Katzenwelse können eine Maximallänge von 1,6 Meter erreichen und 60 kg schwer werden.
Es wäre ganz hilfreich, wenn du die genaue Art nennen könntest.

Was an Fischen noch dazu kann richtet sich normalerweise nach der Endgröße, die sie erreichen können.
Der Filter muss die Ausscheidungen dann zeitnah aus dem Wasser holen und umwandeln.


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Hi,

was an Fischen noch dazu kann? Völlig egal, die meisten sind doch eh Welsfutter. Meines Wissens sind das keine Vegetarier.


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

hallo silke :willkommen im forum

wie sind denn die maße des beckens?


----------



## Katzenwels (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

aöso diese art von welsen wird höchstens 35 cm!
weiß nciht genau wie sie heißen!
und ihr emint da reicht der platz nciht?finde es schon groß ehrlich gesagt


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Hmm - 2.500 Liter gehört bei uns eher zu den Kleinteichen...


----------



## Katzenwels (11. Mai 2012)

ich messe morgen mal genau nach,hab es nicht vermessen udn wei0 grad nciht wo der zettel meines freundes liegt

oh gott,dann dürften ja kaum einer fische halten,wenn cih so an die gartenteiche in schräbergärten denke,da wird mir ja übel!

hoffe kann ich trotzdem mit euch schrieben ohne gesteinigt zu werden!


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Silke,
sicher hat dich der Fachverkäufer falsch beraten.
Katzenwelse sind nachtaktive __ Raubfische, die ihre Beute auf dem Gewässerboden erjagen.
Die nur mit etwas Teichsticks zu füttern ist nicht nicht artgerecht.

Frag bitte mal nach, was es genau für eine Art ist.


----------



## Katzenwels (11. Mai 2012)

Er hatte meinen Freund beraten,nicht mich!
Er hat gesagt,dass man ihnen ab und zu auch regenwürmer und so andere wasserviecher geben soll!

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzer_Zwergwels

genauso sehen sie aus!und das müssten sie sein!sie heißen auch nciht __ zwergwels bei mir sondern peter und paul!


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Na, dann wusste der Verkäufer ja wenigstens was die Essen. 

In der Tat sind viele Fische in Teichen die eigentlich viel zu klein für Sie sind. 
Das bedeutet Stress für die Fische. Ist ungefähr wie ne vierköpfige Familie in ner Zweizimmerwohnung, das mag gehen, aber es ist Stress und macht auf Dauer krank. 

Mein Tipp: kleine Teiche sind ohne Fische und nett bepflanzt viel schöner. Kleines Getier zum Beobachten findet sich jede Menge ein. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

auf die schnelle findet man das hier

Völlig ungeeignet für den Gartenteich sind folgende Fische: 
Schwarzer __ Katzenwels 
__ Zwergwels, __ Wels, __ Waller, Gelbling, __ Hecht 

Warnung vor diesen Räubern!
Diese Arten sind als Teichbesatz unerwünscht, da sie alles und jeden fressen, den sie bewältigen können. Kaufen Sie diese Fische nicht, nach 2-3 Jahren bereuen Sie es!

Zu den im Teich unerwünschten Raubfischen zählen neben den bereits erwähnten auch Gelbling und Waller sowie die verschiedenen Welsarten wie der schwarze Katzenwels und der Zwergwels sowie __ Störe und amerikanische Flusskrebse. Da diese Arten den gesamten Fischbestand deines Teichs leer fressen werden, solltest du auf sie verzichten. Sind erst mal alle Fische vertilgt, fressen diese __ Raubfische sogar ihre Artgenossen auf.

keine sehr symphatischen gesellen :?


----------



## Katzenwels (11. Mai 2012)

ui ich glaube sie bleiben die einzigen fische!
der typ im fachgeschäft meinte man kann problemlos 2-4 große shibunken dazu setzten!

ich hatte schonmal einen mini Biotop!larven,__ kröten,__ molche...ist nicht sooo meins

ich messe morgen mal...klar seit ihr andere kaliber hier gewohnt mit euren 10000l,aber ein mini teich sind 2,5 -3000l nicht


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

oje silke, diese "typen" erzählen dir das alles, weil sie oft keine ahnung haben und wie schon erwähnt verkaufen möchten 

aber diese erfahrung mussten viele hier (mich eingeschlossen) schon machen, es sind halt "nur" fische,die nicht schreien können 

heute weiß ich es zum glück besser, dank dem forum hier 

erst kürzlich habe ich ein verkaufsgespräch in einem gartencenter mit angehört, die kundin hatte ne 300-l-pfütze und es wären ihr schier 3 __ muscheln und goldfische verkauft worden (bis ich sie kurz auf die seite nahm, als der verkäufer mal weg musste) 
er hat ihr allen ernstes erzählt, dass sie mit muscheln keinerlei algenprobleme bekommt


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Silke,
die sind nicht pflegeleicht und für den Anfang solltest du dich auf weniger anspruchsvolle Arten konzentrieren.
Es macht keinen Spaß, wenn man nur wenig von normalen ihren Bedürfnissen erfüllen kann und sie dann "unzufrieden" sind.

Es gibt aber durchaus Fische, die du gut in dem Teich halten kannst.
Diese sind anspruchsloser und machen dir sicher mehr Freude.

Es will dir keiner was mies machen, aber Tiere sollten auch ein Recht auf eine angemessene Unterkunft haben.


----------



## Wuzzel (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Mein derzeitiger Teich ist deutlich kleiner als 2500 liter, aber eben Fischfrei... und ob in den großen irgendwann mal Fische reinkommen steht noch in den Sternen 

Hier im Forum gibts super Beispiele für genial bepflanzte Teiche in der Größenordnung 3000 liter. 
Die Beratung in dem Geschäft war jedenfalls nicht gut, und das Geschäft hat den Namen Fachgeschäft nicht verdient. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## katja (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*



> aber ein mini teich sind 2,5 -3000l nicht



das glaub ich erst, wenn du die maße durchgegeben hast, irgendwie wirkt der nicht sehr groß, oder die fotos täuschen


----------



## Joerg (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*



Katzenwels schrieb:


> der typ im fachgeschäft meinte man kann problemlos 2-4 große shibunken dazu setzten!


Die kleineren würden Sie auch dann fressen. 

Ich würde Sie eher wegen einer falschen Beratung zurück bringen und dafür was passendes für den Teich mitnehmen.


----------



## Katzenwels (11. Mai 2012)

also reichen knapp 3000 L nicht für 2 Fische die höchstens 35 cm werden?lebendnahrung könnte ich ihnen ja anbieten,wenn dies einer ihrer bedürfnisse ist!was brauchen sie denn noch

@katja: wir haben aud den wasserzähler geschaut.....warum sollte ich quark erzählen!ich bin ein verantwortungsbewusster mensch,grade was tiere angeht!Habe 10 Jahre auf einen Hund gewartet,da die bediengungen einfach nicht gerecht waren!Habe mir diesen Traum erst erfüllt,als ich mit meinen eltern in das haus meiner oma zog, wo er,wenn ich arbeite nie alleine ist!
genauso handele ich auch bei allen anderen tieren!

mh könnte mir einer mal sagen,wass für 2 zwerg Katzenwelse optimal wäre?
Mein Freund und mein Vater sind handwerklich begabt,darum frage ich!eventuell könnte ich noch was machen


----------



## katja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

ich bin nicht davon ausgegangen, dass du quark erzählst, aber wir hatten auch öfter schon grobe schätzungen oder ganz einfach falsche messungen. 

beim wasserzählerableser kann ja aber nix schiefgehen


----------



## Katzenwels (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

ja da stand,2,8 kubikmeter! also um die 2800 Liter also!schätzen könnt ich das nicht....das ginge in die hose


----------



## katja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

im netz findet sich schon ein bissel was:

- Katzenwelse sind ja Kaltwasserfische. Im Sommer bei einer"Affenhitze" sollte man aber aufpassen und rechtzeitig für Kühlung sorgen.

- Welcher __ Wels liebt schon grelles Licht? Höhlen als Unterschlupf sollte man auf jedem Fall bieten

- Als Jungfische liegen alle Welse am liebsten in einer Höhle, später im Alter bevorzugt man Einzelquartiere

- Häufig werden im Frühjahr Jungwelse in Gartencentern und Fachgeschäften als Teichfische angeboten. Aber setzen sie die Welse bitte nicht in einen Gartenteich

- Katzenwelse bekommt man sowieso nicht zu sehen, da immer die dunkelsten Ecken im Teich aufgesucht werden.

du siehst, wir sind nicht die einzigen, die den wels für einen ungeeigneten teichfisch halten. welcher teich ist schon dunkel, bietet höhlen und wird im sommer nicht ziemlich warm? außer man hat wirklich einen see... :?


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Silke,
wenn du dir deine Verlinkung mal genau durchliest, werden die wohl in einem kahlen Teich nicht glücklich werden.
Es sind nun mal __ Raubfische und das kann man ihnen auch nicht abgewöhnen.

In einem überbesetzten größeren naturnahen Teich, werden die sich sicher wohler fühlen. 
Die Haltung ist deutlich schweriger als Friedfische. Diese fressen dir möglicherweise aus der Hand.


----------



## Katzenwels (12. Mai 2012)

Hatte dohc geschrieben das der teich so nciht mehr aussieht!!Es wurden vor ca 2 onaten pflanzen etc eingesetzt!

es ist schon alles am wachsen! und auf dem Grund sind 2 Blumentöpfe,in diesen sind sie meist,außer ab 18 uhr,da kommen sie raus und sind sehr aktiv!

unser teich liegt sehr schattig,da ist kaum sonnenstrahlung!die hecke ist direkt daneben und nun wieder sehr hoch!als sie geschnitten war,sag das anders aus

echt blöd!Werde sie behalten und mal schauen ob wir eventuell vergrößern können!DIe normalen Katzenwelse sollte man auch nicht im Teich halten da sie riesig werden,aber bei den schwarzen katzenwelsen liest sich es aber anders i inet!
Goldfische können genauso groß werden und können in einen knapp 3000 l teich


----------



## katja (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

du möchtest sie einfach behalten und fertig. alles an kritik versuchst du zu widerlegen.
fakt ist, sie gehören nicht in euren teich, aber da du es besser weißt, klink zumindest ich mich hier aus.


----------



## Katzenwels (12. Mai 2012)

???natürlich möchte ich sie gerne behalten!wenn ich sie zurückfahre,kommen sie bei dem verkäufer eventuell ncoh in einen mini teich!
Ich zieg hier guten willen und werde angemacht!Frage und frage ,wass ich ändern muss das es ihnen gut geht und muss mir sowas anhören von dir!nettes forum!hut ab

katja: hat deine katze freigang?

ich wiederlege doch nix,sondern gebe aussagen zu euren antworten!zum kahlen Teich-welcher er nicht mehr ist
zur sonneneinstrahlung-die es kaum noch gibt und udn dun!und du machst so n hampelmann!sorry ,aber echt überzogen,man kann doch wohl normal eine unterhaltung hier führen!bin hier,weil ich will dass es ihnen gut geht!und nciht um mir sowas anzuhören!


----------



## Doc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Was Du ändern musst? Hängt mal ne Null hinten dran 

Es bringt Dir nix ... selbst, wenn Du die besten Wasserwerte hast, Verstecke schaffst etc. werden sich die Welse in einem so kleinen Teich nie wohlfühlen.

Dass sind __ Raubfische und eben keine 30cm Goldfische, wobei der Teich für Goldfische dieser Größenordnung auch zu klein ist.

Man sollte den Besatz schon dem Gewässer anpassen ... mehr möchte Dir niemand sagen. 

Wie gesagt ... egal was Du machst (außer Du vergrößerst den Teich enorm) ... die Fische werden so nicht artgerecht gehalten --- sprich: Es wird Ihnen darin nicht gut gehen.


----------



## Katzenwels (12. Mai 2012)

also zwei höchstens 35 cm fische brauchen 30000 liter?Also nun hört es auf!Dann dürte auch niemand einen __ wels in einem auqaurium halten

Doc du hälst 49 Fische in 15000 litern und sagst ir cih soll für die beiden eine 2 dran hängen!!!

in deinem besatz steht __ silberkarpfen!welche laut diesem forum:
Silberkarpfen braucht reines Wasser und viel Platz den er wird bis zu 120 cm lang gleich lang wie der Amur(__ Graskarpfen) Der Silberkarpfen frisst nur Algen (Schwebealgen) spezielles Fischfutter ist er leider nicht.
!!sooo groß wird!und dann noch 5 kois,wo man pro koi 2000l rechnet!Und das alles auf 15000 L!herrlich und mir was sagen mit 2 fischen in 3000l


----------



## Doc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Lass es 10.000 sein ... 20.000 ... Welse leben nicht in Gartenteichen ... wie möchtest Du diese Tiere artgerecht halten? 

Welche Technik betreibst Du denn am Teich? 
Welches Futter möchtest Du verwenden? 
Wieviel Unterwasserverstecke gibt es?

Mach mal ein paar mehr Fotos: Und noch etwas: Solltest Du Dich aus Vernunft gegen die Welse entscheiden, bring Sie zum Händler zurück und setze diese nicht in einem öffentlichen Gewässer aus. Diese Fische können dort das gesamte Gleichgewicht zerstören.


----------



## Katzenwels (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

ich setz bestimmt kein tier aus!sagt mal ws denkt ihr eigentlich!!man setzt doch kein tier aus,was ein kranker gedanke
zu der haltung deiner tiere haste nix gesagt!


----------



## Doc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Mein größter __ Goldfisch ist 10cm lang. Die kleinsten um die 3cm.

Mein größter Koi hat 50cm, die kleinen sind um die 20-30cm, die kleinsten (2) sind 5-10 cm.

Ich beschäftige mich jeden Tag eine Stunde mit dem Teich 

Meine __ Graskarpfen leben nicht mehr bei mir.

Ich wechsel wöchentlich um die 3000 Liter Wasser.

Ich betreibe nen schicken Filter


----------



## Katzenwels (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

mein vater hat das mit der technik gemacht,muss mal nachfragen!sie bekommen störrfutter und zusätzlich regenwürmer!


----------



## Doc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Guck mal hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34422

Die Fische wachsen ... mit Ihnen meine Umgebung ...

Ich überlege sogar nen "Teich" mit über 1.000.000 Litern anzulegen ... da dies aber nicht mal eben so gemacht wird, dauert das Projekt noch.

Übrigens: 5000 Liter für den ersten Koi, für jeden weiteren 1000 Liter.


----------



## Katzenwels (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

ich habe imer gehört.dass die tiere bei einem zu kleinen teich verkümmern und darum nicht groß werden!


----------



## Doc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Koi, __ Störe und auch Welse passen sich nicht der Umgebungsgröße an. 
Wenn somit alles stimmt (Wasserwerte, die Tiere sich wohlfühlen, Sauerstofff, Futtermenge und -Zeiten) bekommste auch auf 1000 Liter nen 90cm Koi ... aber das ist nicht Sinn der Sache.

ich verschenke übrigens jedes Jahr um die 20 - 40 Goldfische


----------



## Katzenwels (12. Mai 2012)

mache jetzt mal heia!bekomm schon einen dicken kopf,können morjen weiter schreiben!schreibe dann die maße!mein hund schnarcht mir schon ins ohr

guts nächtle

keine angst!er wird nicht nur in einem zimmer gehalten!!!In zwei!!!
spaaaaß


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Ich klinke mich dann mal hier aus: 
1. ist das hier kein chat sondern ein Forum und Postings im Minutentakt sind mehr als unhöflich, Else war so nett Anfangs zu zeigen das man Postings auch editieren kann.
2. hab ich im Job schon genug mit Beratungsresistenten Leuten zu tun. 
3. Wurde bereits beschrieben das Welse im Gartenteich eher unerwünscht sind und das wurde auch ausreichend begründet, warum soll man dann noch weiterdiskutieren ? 
4. Gibts (auch von mir)  im Forum zu Fischhaltung in Teichen dieser Größe schon genug zu lesen. 
5. Hat es keinen Sinn über Teiche zu diskutieren, die mit total veraltetem Bildmaterial dokumentiert sind und auf jede Antwort bekommt man dann zu hören: das sieht doch ganz anders aus.

Das ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber mir einfach zu anstrengend. Auch ein Wuzzel wird älter 

Ein schönes Wochenende 

Wuzzel

edit sagt mir gerade noch, das die Misstände am eigenen Teich auch nicht besser werden, wenn man andere nett helfende Leute auf möglicherweise dort vorhandene Misstände hinweist, das wäre punkt 6 und dokumentiert zusätzlich prima, wie man nachträglich ein Posting erweitern kann, ohne gleich ein neues Posting zu schreiben.


----------



## Doc (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Guter Einwand 

Bin dann auch mal raus ... wurde, so denke ich, auch mehr als genug gesagt, was Du tun solltest.

@ Wuzzel: Zu Punkt 2: Nein? Echt ... Du auch? HeHe 

@ __ Katzenwels: Lies Dir das alles nochmal durch, schalte mal nicht auf Durchzug und tu das, was für den Teich und die Fische am besten ist ...


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Huhu,hier bin ich!*

Hallo __ Katzenwels,

ich habe jetzt gefühlte hundert Beiträge zusammengefaßt...

Das ist die letze Ermahnung.

Nicht für jeden Satz einen Beitrag. Wenn man etwas nachdenkt, kann durchaus mehrere Sätze in einem Beitrag unterbringen. Und zur Not kann man den auch noch ein paar Minuten editieren.

Dies ist ein Forum, kein Chat. Bitte halte Dich daran.

Danke.

Christine
Mod-Team


----------



## Hagalaz (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenwelse - wie den Teich gestalten?*

Hab mir das jetzt mal alles durchgelesen und muss meinen Senf jetzt einfach auch dazugeben.
Ich denke das du hier einwenig auf stur stellst klar mag es dich wundern das 2 Welse die "nur" 35cm Werden mehr Wasser brauchen als z.B. Goldfische, dies liegt aber an der Lebensweise.
Wenn dir was an den Welsen liegt so wie dus gesagt hast bring sie zurück und hol dir Fische die besser in den Teich passen.


----------



## goldfisch (12. Mai 2012)

*OT was ist das ?*



katja schrieb:


> auf die schnelle findet man das hier
> 
> Völlig ungeeignet für den Gartenteich sind folgende Fische:
> Schwarzer __ Katzenwels
> ...


Hallo Katja,
was ist ein Gelbling ?
viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## baddie (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenwelse - wie den Teich gestalten?*

also ich habe auch nen __ Zwergwels (maximale Grösse soll bei 35cm liegen und wenn mir das "FAchgeschäfft" da damals was falsches verkauft hat dann muss er eben wieder raus) im Teich und dazu sogar noch 12 andere Fische (Koi,Orfen, ne __ Rotfeder.....) 

ABER ich habe 25000 ltr. , ne gut dimensionierte Filtertechnik, reichlich "Höhlen" und Versteckmöglichkeiten, ne geschätzte Teichfläche von 50m² , Flach,Tief und Mittelzonen , massig Pflanzen, helle und dunkle Ecken im Teich, überall Substrat (welches scheinbar reichlich fressbares beinhaltet).

Bei 2 Welsen besteht ausserdem die Gafahr das sie sich vermehren 

EIn Bekannter von mir hatte sich damals gewundert warum die ganzen Koi sich nur noch in einem ganz kleinen teil des Teiches aufhalten bis er dann irgendwann mal gesehen hat wie > 100 kleine Miniwelse die Schräge hinaufschwammen. Um diesem Problem Herr zu werden musste er am ENde den Teich KOMPLETT leermachen und ausräumen. Ich kann mich irren aber i glaob das auch die Welse Ihren Nachwuchs bewachen. 

HIER sind sehr sehr viele kompetente Leute vertreten mit Erfahrungswerten welche in kein Buch passen. Nimm die Tips und Ratschläge an . Ich mit fast 30 Jahren Teicherfahrung filtere mir dann das für mich nützliche raus , denn was bei einem funktioniert kann bei jemandem auf dem Nachbargrundstück schon wieder in die Hose gehen  .

Hier ist aber die einstimmige Meinung (welche auch meine ist) das die Welse DA nicht reingehören und da gibt es dann auch nichts zu diskutieren oder zu sortieren 

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Katzenwels (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenwelse - wie den Teich gestalten?*

kann mein account bitte von einem mod gelöscht werden`?wäre sehr nett!
oder finde ich hier irgendwo eine anleitung wie das geht?


----------



## Christine (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Katzenwelse - wie den Teich gestalten?*

Wieder mal ein Beispiel von Beratungsresistenz. Wenn man zu hören bekommt, was man nicht hören möchte, dann zieht man beleidigt von dannen. Nun denn, Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. Leidtragende sind - wie immer - die Fische. 

Closed.


----------

